
Dil mil (indian dating app) exposes exact user geolocation - kunala
https://medium.com/@kunala/how-i-hacked-dil-mil-indian-dating-app-to-expose-a-users-exact-location-3eb09bfc3fcd
======
kunala
Sharing a recent blog on this huge privacy exposure

